# Russian Music



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 25, 2009)

Poor, poor Entertainment. D:

I'm studying Russian and trying to immerse myself as much as possible in Russian. I love music, so I figure I should combine these two things to have the best of both worlds. So, anybody know of any good music in Russian, by Russian artists, or about Russia? 

Here's some stuff that I'm listening to:

Glukoza (Глюкоза) - She makes pretty standard pop. I reccomened "Sneg idyot", "Tantsui Rossiya", and "Schweine".

Nol' (Ноль)- They make some interesting music, but they're not my cup of tea. "Chelovek i koshka" is absolutely awesome, though. Another famous (relatively) song of theirs is "Idy, kuryu".

Misha and Natasha from Russia - Folk music. A guy, girl, and an accordian. Fun, eh? I like "Korobushka" and "Moscow Nights".

Cherubashka (Чебурашка​) - Not an artist (TV Show), but I like the songs anyway. Oddly introspective for children's stuff. Russia is so weird~ "Goluboj vagon" and "Pust' begut neuklyuzhe" are pretty well-known songs, aside from being awesome.

Kolibri (Колибри) - Indie Russian Pop music from the mid-90s. How many more labels can you slap on them? Take a look at Youtube for their stuff; it's rather weird depending on whether it's from their earlier or later albums.

Ok, I've shared, so now I hope you guys have interesting reccomendations. Feel free to reccomend any genre, so long as the music is in Russian or related to Russia.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 25, 2009)

t.A.T.u.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 27, 2009)

Red Army Choir is needed.


----------



## Minish (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, t.A.T.u. is actually a good band, whether you're fond of their image or not.

Not only do they have a Russian discography, but they often have an English version of all their songs, so that's gotta be some help~?

Haha, other than that the only Russian song I know is Bratja from FMA. >_>


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 27, 2009)

Errr I like Russian music a lot too but I'm afraid I don't have much to suggest. The Red Army Choir is of course a pretty big staple of Russian music, as someone else said.

I'd say check out Vladimir Vysotsky. He's a very famous singer from the 70s, and a sort of cultural icon. I'd say he's sort of like the Russian Gainsbourg but no one knows Gainsbourg except French people and he's Russian too :v His wife, Marina Vlady, was a good singer too.

Modern-music-wise I'm not too savvy (except for t.A.T.u). I only know Vitas, who's a little guy with a voice capable of breaking glass. I like his music, personally, but you have to be into Opera-ish Pop. I could reccomend some good songs.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 29, 2009)

Storm said:


> Red Army Choir is needed.


Have they ever actually done the Internationale? If not, why not? They are the _Red Army Choir_, ffs.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 29, 2009)

They have.

Nothing of it on YouTube, but I did have a mp3. So I'm pretty sure they have.


----------

